# plants turning brown



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

too much light? not enough light?, water? help please.
ps: there is also yellow in them.

thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you need to let everyone know what you have as far as lighting, type of plants, CO2 or not, and what fertilizer and how much you use before anyone can get even close to your problem..
as a general rule, plants turning brown, with the exception of some cryptocorynes means they are dying. feed them light, and fertilizer... also, do reading on planted aquariums..


----------



## Art_Giacosa (Feb 24, 2004)

Also, make sure they are aquatic plants you purchased. The Plant Finder has a database of plants were you can make sure.

As a second point, we do need to understand your fertilizer regimen and setup to be able to help. Good luck.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

whenver i read stuff about plants in water all i can do is answer your question as if it was indoor growing out of water

turning brown and yellow can be a sign of over fertilizing, wich causes defitiencys in the plant, making it impossible for sertain nutrients to be sucked up by the plant

i;d say stop using nutrients for a while, make shur your not messing up there light cycle and hope they pull through it


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

could be a raise or drop of ph,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> whenver i read stuff about plants in water all i can do is answer your question as if it was indoor growing out of water
> 
> turning brown and yellow can be a sign of over fertilizing, wich causes defitiencys in the plant, making it impossible for sertain nutrients to be sucked up by the plant
> 
> ...

















disagree totally.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

well im no underwater expert, but that happens regulairly in normal gardening, called nutrient lock out

im shur it can happen underwater aswell, it IS a plant


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I say that because in an aquarium, lack of nutrients equals algea. Many disagree with what I just said, but I challenge anyone to try it.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Inappropriate fertilizing.In most cases lack of nutrients.

Can you be more specific about your setup/fertilization and plants?


----------

